# مالفرق بين method of statement ,scope of work ?



## م/وفاء (28 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم :
كل عام وانتم بخير ارجو منكم المساعده في معرفه الفارق بين MOS ,Scope of work?
هل يوجد مرجع للاستزاده في هذا الموضوع انا ابحث منذ فتره طويله عن مراجع في هذا الموضوع لكني لم اجد في مجال الاعمال الميكانيكيه في مجال صيانه المعدات المختلفه المطلوبه من المقاول تنفيذها بشكل كامل ودقيق ز

ارجو منكم المساعده في هذا الموضوع 
شكرا جزيلا لكم علي تعاونكم معي مقدما


----------



## Ibrahim alrabib (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*معرفه الفارق بين MOS ,Scope of work*



م/وفاء قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> كل عام وانتم بخير ارجو منكم المساعده في معرفه الفارق بين MOS ,Scope of work?
> هل يوجد مرجع للاستزاده في هذا الموضوع انا ابحث منذ فتره طويله عن مراجع في هذا الموضوع لكني لم اجد في مجال الاعمال الميكانيكيه في مجال صيانه المعدات المختلفه المطلوبه من المقاول تنفيذها بشكل كامل ودقيق ز
> 
> ...



بعض الملفات ذات العلاقة تجدها مرفقة أرجو أن تجد فيها ما يفيدك...


----------



## Ibrahim alrabib (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*تعريف نطاق العمل و طريقة العمل*

مرفقات تشرح مفهوم نطاق العمل وطريقة أو أجراءات العمل


----------



## ali shariff (28 أكتوبر 2012)

سكوب او ورك هو طلبية المستفيد من العمل المالك..الميثود هو عرض المنفذ المقاول


----------



## م/وفاء (28 أكتوبر 2012)

يا جماعه انا اشكركم جدا علي سرعه التجاوب هل ممكن الاقي في مجال المعدات والصيانه ؟sow ,mos


----------



## Ibrahim alrabib (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*sow ,mos في مجال صيانة المعدات Equipment maintenance method statement*

بالمرفقات فكرة عن نطاق العمل وطريقة وأجراءات العمل في مجال الصيانة.
أرجو لكم التوفيق


----------



## mohammed_huseiny (30 أكتوبر 2012)

انشاء عمارة سكنية من 5 طوابق وكل طابق يحتوي علي شقتين بمساحة كل شقة 150 متر مسطح ويتم تشطيب المداخل من الرخام الطبيعي هذا هو scope of work
يتم تركيب رافعة برجية لرفع المواد الي العمارة وكيفية تنفيذ البنود والاجراءات هذا هو ال method statement


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (30 أكتوبر 2012)

جزى الله الجميع كل خير وزادكم علما


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على الملفات القيمة


----------



## nofal (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## م/وفاء (7 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكر الجميع علي كل هذه الملومات القيمه


----------



## seeker (12 نوفمبر 2012)

[h=2] method of statement is how to do (steps)
,scope of work what you have to do(tasks)
[/h]


----------

